

Please.js – Random Pleasing Colors - alixaxel
http://www.checkman.io/please/

======
dictum
This is highly subjective, but to me, it's biased to output colors that are
more _web-safe palette meets pastel colors_ than _pleasing_.

~~~
JordanCheckman
You're not wrong. But pleasing is pretty subjective so I shot for what I liked
and I hoped people would agree. That being said, you can alter the saturation
and value manually to get more or less intense colors.

------
bunkat
Every time I come across one of these color generators it just reminds how
much a good designer is worth. Putting together a pleasing color palette with
the appropriate amount of contrast, interest, and color quality is really hard
to do. I always laugh when our designer updates color values to ones that may
look identical to me, but as soon as they are implemented and play off the
other colors in the design (including the white space) everything just
instantly feels more polished.

------
sgibat
Very similar to randomColor.js:
[http://llllll.li/randomColor/](http://llllll.li/randomColor/)

Definitely need a contrast mode. I've been thinking about forking
randomColor.js for the last week to implement that feature actually..

~~~
dmerfield
You're absolutely right, contrast options are something I've been meaning to
add for a while. Please do!

------
roganartu
As a colourblind person who struggles with coming up with good looking colour
schemes, this looks really nice.

I've used the likes of Palleton [1] and Kubler [2] before but they seem to be
geared towards graphic designers and people who actually understand terms like
adjacent, triad and compliment in the context of colours.

[1] [http://www.paletton.com/](http://www.paletton.com/)

[2] [https://kuler.adobe.com/create/color-
wheel](https://kuler.adobe.com/create/color-wheel)

------
owenversteeg
This is MIT licensed [0] but the author should probably note that on the
website page or in a LICENSE file.

[0]
[https://github.com/Fooidge/PleaseJS/blob/master/bower.json](https://github.com/Fooidge/PleaseJS/blob/master/bower.json)

------
kmfrk
In the case where you retrieve multiple random colours, is there a chance you
could add a setting that doesn't return colours that are too close to each
other?

~~~
voltagex_
As an addition to this, it may be possible to modify it in such a way that it
always returns colours that meet WCAG2 AA/AAA contrast requirements

------
wlievens
Does it have an API for generating contrasting colors? For instance for a
chart, you'd like to generate a set of colors that are all not too alike each
other.

------
hackdays
Pretty cool. I added it to add some colors to our website:
[http://referralhire.com](http://referralhire.com) Thanks!

Its getting obvious to me now, if a good designer suggests color add them else
shutup and keep it white or black :)

------
JordanCheckman
Hey guys, I'm the guy that wrote this. Colorblind mode and contrast are common
suggestions and I'm totally working on adding them in. In the meantime, thanks
for all the feedback and enjoy using Please.

~~~
owenversteeg
Thanks, it looks cool! However, you should probably add something to the docs
that mentions that make_scheme requires an HSV color as a param.

~~~
JordanCheckman
Will do!

------
__david__
I made a jsfiddle for playing around with the API:
[http://jsfiddle.net/MsXrp/1/](http://jsfiddle.net/MsXrp/1/)

I'm quite happy with what I see so far.

------
argc
I like the colors it generated for me very much... But it should also have the
ability to generate ugly colors. It's just not fair to favor the pleasing
colors so heavily.

------
sahoo
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7824684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7824684)

------
elwell
Now hook this up to your A/B test variations on a few components...

------
mcot2
It would be nice if this could output colors for something like a heatmap.

~~~
rcthompson
How about this? [http://colorbrewer2.org/](http://colorbrewer2.org/)

------
panzi
Someone make a bookmarklet to fix unpleasing web sites using this.

------
swalsh
Somewhat unrelated, but i'd like an API similar to this... but the colors
would contrast well for someone who is color blind.

~~~
kyberias
I beg your pardon, but what do you mean an API? This JavaScript library has an
API, Application Programming Interface. Just use it.

~~~
pc86
He probably means REST API as that seems to have become the default meaning of
API, unfortunately.

~~~
kyberias
That was something I suspected as well, but that doesn't seem to make any
sense. Why would anyone want to use a REST API to select colors when a local
lib with similar functionality exists?

~~~
jjcoffee
You are actually both mistaken. I'm quite sure he understands what a
javascript library is. He is simply asking for a library with a similar API,
with the qualification that the colors are not truly random, but contrast with
each other in a significant manner. Don't be so hasty to conclude that someone
is saying something stupid because you might not agree with the phrasing. Try
and understand and add to the discussion if you're going to respond.

~~~
swalsh
Thanks, for standing up. This is exactly what I was saying.

